# Cabinet Coat Mini Review



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Been using Cabinet Coat this week in Semi Gloss. True semi gloss finish not to shiny. Very pleasant product to work with. Been working on risers, stringers, and spindles against dark walnut treads and this stuff does not spit or splatter at all off of mini roller or brush. Previously used Regal Semi for trim, that stuff is unbelievably messy. Spits everywhere, I swear it was like rolling and brushing oil primer. Also Regal Semi seems more glossier than before , more of a gloss finish than semi. Word of warning, Cabinet Coats stock white is whiter then BM Super White. From now on I'll have it made in BM White or Decorator White. Also it does not use gennex tints yet if that matters to anyone. Thoroughly pleased with this product. Puts Advance on the back self, way in the back. Cabinet Coat is a Urethane Acrylic (Waterborne), that flows out to an extremely smooth finish via roller and brush. Bonds extremely well. Been testing it on scrap varnished wood for bonding without sanding, deglossing, or priming and so far so good. Also states on can it will bond to sound surfaces which had been previously painted, varnished, or polyurethaned surfaces. Recoat time 4 hrs. From doing cabinetry previously with this product, was able to flip shelves in one hour without any binding from other side. Seems to cure very hard rather quickly. One thing Advance does not do. Cabinet Coat is my new go to trim paint. So far only drawback no deep bases. Looking forward to release of deep base. Not a well known product at the moment but I'm guessing anyone who uses it won't be disappointed.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Good review. 
We like CC also but have not used it for trim yet. One thing to watch is that bonding to certain surfaces. When we first started testing it we sprayed some factory cabinet doors. Some bonded well and some scratched easy after curing. The only difference was the doors. They were salvaged from kitchen renovation jobs so the factory clear would have varied. Because of that we still prime first. I'll have to check with my supplier about the semi. Although satin is common for most of our work it'd be nice to have options.
I wonder why they haven't made deep bases. It's been out for years.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Been brushing, rolling and sparking CC for years great product just wish could get in medium or deep base.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

PRC said:


> Good review.
> We like CC also but have not used it for trim yet. One thing to watch is that bonding to certain surfaces. When we first started testing it we sprayed some factory cabinet doors. Some bonded well and some scratched easy after curing. The only difference was the doors. They were salvaged from kitchen renovation jobs so the factory clear would have varied. Because of that we still prime first. I'll have to check with my supplier about the semi. Although satin is common for most of our work it'd be nice to have options.
> I wonder why they haven't made deep bases. It's been out for years.


On an actual jobs I would not skip primer. Just experimenting its bonding capabilities at home for curiosity sakes. Appreciate your insight.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Some deep bases have the reputation of being slow to cure (or simply not curing as hard as white bases). If that's the case here (and don't know that it is) maybe they don't want to chance "hurting the brand"--at least until the technology catches up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice to see that they came out with a semi-gloss in CC because most want that sheen for trim around this area. I've been waiting years for this. This product is ideal for brushing frames because it levels out so well.

The last time i used it was for a cabinet job about 8 years ago. I remember that it does not level out well when rolling however. It leaves a stipple effect. I was going to roll the boxes on site but had to lay it out with a brush, and then it leveled beautifully.

This product also sprays well with an airless. Because it is fortified with urethane,it is very tough and durable. I'd imagine the semi-gloss to be even tougher than the satin.

BTW,I used Stix as a primer for this product.

I'll have to check my local store and see if they brought in the semi-gloss.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

So no issues with an airless? It says right in the TDS that airless is not preferred do to possible air entrapment. 



> spraying with an airless or conventional sprayer, atomization could infuse the product with air that may become entrapped in the coating. For that reason, thin with up to 8 oz per gallon of clean water, dial the pump pressure down as much as possible and use a 019-021” tip. Multiple thin coats will provide better results than one heavy application.



That's a big tip orfice for trim.

Their recommendation for spraying is hvlp....it says to use a #12 air Cap. No idea how big that is. I believe it's an accuspray / 3m sizing. I looked and found a #12 in 3m hvlp manuals but no correlation to fluid tip size which goes from 2.0mm to 3.0 mm, their largest tip. Titan has a 2.6mm tip as their #7....recommended for glues and block filler.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The most amazing thing to me about Cabinet Coat is how many painters in northern Ohio swear that Proclassic is "way better" that it is. NOT!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have sprayed CabinetCoat with 310FF tips, no problems.

HVLP, roller, brush, airless, etc. No problems other than the occasional fisheye. I used it when it first came out and we had a few issues so I stopped using it. But, those issues have not reappeared again. It is my go to trim paint for any application method.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DeanV said:


> We have sprayed CabinetCoat with 310FF tips, no problems.
> 
> HVLP, roller, brush, airless, etc. No problems other than the occasional fisheye. I used it when it first came out and we had a few issues so I stopped using it. But, those issues have not reappeared again. It is my go to trim paint for any application method.


I really don't understand painters that don't use it for their go to trim paint! It and Ultraplate (my brand) are excellent products. I haven't seen any other paint that levels as well and gets hard as fast as them. And they aren't that bad to brush if you overcome the tendency to over brush everything. I have had painters brush 6 panel doors that came out looking 99% like they were sprayed. Once you make a little technique adjustment they are great products.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

sayn3ver said:


> So no issues with an airless? It says right in the TDS that airless is not preferred do to possible air entrapment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never sprayed cabinet coat, but those orifice sizes seem way, way too large for spraying trim. How can you "lay it on thin" with those tips?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sprayed it using a 410- no problems.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> I've never sprayed cabinet coat, but those orifice sizes seem way, way too large for spraying trim. How can you "lay it on thin" with those tips?


That was my point. If rather have guys on here report what works vs the TDS.

The tds specs tips for spraying ceilings and priming. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Just found out that the Cabinet Coat semi-gloss is not available in Canada. Blows my mind that they cannot get it. I'll have to do more research on this. Some local Benjamin Moore stores don't carry it any more. One store does but only in a satin.

If I can't get CC,I might have to use Advance for that sprayed look. I have a job down the road where it has to look almost spray like. Anyone use the Sherwin Williams,Dulux or Cloverdale equivalent of Advance?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Is this a BM product, they sell it at my BM store and I have been thinking about trying it. Anybody know how it compares to Ultraplate?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> Is this a BM product, they sell it at my BM store and I have been thinking about trying it. Anybody know how it compares to Ultraplate?


Hi Pete, how's it going? Good to see you on here, I haven't logged in here for a long time.
Sorry I don't know those other products but cabinet coat is nice to use.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete the Painter said:


> Is this a BM product, they sell it at my BM store and I have been thinking about trying it. Anybody know how it compares to Ultraplate?


It's an Insl-X product, makers of Stix primer owned by BM. Don't know if it compares to Ultraplate being I've never used it.


----------



## papat (Jul 12, 2016)

Pre cat epoxy is way better ,IMO, IT looks like glass when it's sprayed and holds up better then anything I've used


----------

